# Helpful info on Publishing Profits



## Raikimii (Oct 19, 2010)

*(Maybe) Helpful info on Publishing Profits*

*take with a grain of salt*

*q:*


> how much money do novelists make, on average?
> I'm considering quitting my day job to become a novelist. Really. (i want to start an mfa program.) i'd like to know how much novelists make. Not the michael crichtons and john grishams of the world, just novelists who get published and have readers but are not extremely well-known. Is this enough to live on? Should i find myself a sugar daddy? Should i prepare for debt? Can i hope that i will make enough to live comfortably on at some point in the future?




*a:*


> i can only tell you what i know from the standpoint of publishing traditionally through one of the top 2 publishers in the world. Trust me = i know my stuff. I do this for a living.
> 
> Let me just give you a general answer in dollars and cents. It's complicated so stay with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2010)

Where did you find this? Just wondering if the site has more helpful information on it and such.


----------



## Raikimii (Oct 19, 2010)

I actually just found it on Yahoo! Answers. Was googling questions I had about publishing.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 20, 2010)

Seems to me there are a couple of things wrong in that answer from the so-called expert. For starters, when you have a decent publisher and your manuscript got accepted, you don't need it edited before that. They just want a 'polished' manuscript. After you signed the contract, you will be appointed an editor (paid by the publisher) and work with him or her. Don't think they will completely re-write your book. No, they point out anomalies, give you directions, tell you where you went wrong. The re-write is up to you!
Also, about earnings. When you get 10 % for royalties, and you sell books, you will get your 10 % of the retail price of the books sold. You'll be provided by an overview of your sales too.
And lastly, not every publisher only gives 10 %. Ebook publishers pay more.


Nickie


----------



## garza (Oct 20, 2010)

There are several problems here. In my mind the first red flag went up with the words 'Trust me = I know my stuff. I do this for a living.' 

I once bought a used car from a man who said the same thing.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 20, 2010)

> _A good editor knows how to take a good novel and turn it into exactly what a publisher is looking for. Expect to pay 5-10 dollars per page based on 250 words per page, but they are worth it._


 


> _If any one asks you to pay money to look at your book, they are a self publisher and you should run fast._


 
Hello?




> You NEED to remember Uncle Jim's rule of publishing.


 
Uncle Jim is a well-known member of Absolute Write.


----------



## Baron (Oct 20, 2010)

This reads like someone trying to market editing services.  Certainly not good advice to follow.  

In addition, if you quote from a site other than this then you should always credit your source.


----------



## Richard Smith (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't know yet how or if I will make it work, but once I've been through my current work with a fine-tooth comb, I will look at the possibility of doing only an ebook release.  I don't want to make a living off my books, as some do, I just want to tell my story.  Maybe it will work, maybe it won't.  I like being a computer programmer.


----------



## Raikimii (Oct 20, 2010)

It was just something I thought may be useful! Calm down people, sheesh.


----------

